# Losing hair on nose



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

My nubian doe has lost most of the hair on her nose. She has been this way for awhile, I always assumed it was because she is an aggressive eater and rubs her nose on the grain bucket when she eats. But, yesterday I noticed 2 of her triplets also have thinning hair on their noses. What does this mean? It is a mineral deficiency? A hereditary disease?? I was really hoping these babies would not inherit their momma's health problems, and that her problems were not genetic. But if it's a mineral deficiency, would that make her milk deficient, and therefore the babies would also be deficient? it's just been one thing after another with this girl 

Edit/note: The third baby, who does not seem to be losing hair on his nose, I have seen nursing off of my other doe.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Copper deficiency. Get some loose minerals made for goats.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

They already have a goat-specific loose mineral available, and this doe has had a copper bolus not too long ago, although I am going to give her another soon because she is showing other signs of deficiency. 

What could be going on that would make her body not absorb copper and other minerals that she's ingesting?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

It could be mites.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Copper bolusing is usually very effective - but sometimes it does pass through without settling. If it were my doe, I'd probably bolus her again.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

OK, great. That was my plan, so we'll see how it goes. Hopefully this time it makes a difference 

If it were mites, wouldn't it be likely that everyone had them? It's just this one doe, and the 2 kids that are nursing off of her. Everyone else seems perfectly healthy...


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of my girls have Hayrackitus.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've seen this before and I have been bolusing twice a year for seven years. Rubbing of the the nose or poll and/or hairless nose bridge or poll are common signs of mites or lice. Perhaps this line is more susceptible or the others aren't showing signs but are still affected? Anyway, all you need to do is dust them and re-treat in ten days. Easy Peasy


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Some of my girls have Hayrackitus.


Yep. My goats get Hayrackitis every winter. It disappears in the spring when there's more grass to graze and they spend less time with their noses in their hay racks


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

The thing that makes me think it's a deficiency is the fact that it's showing on the babies. They are not eating hay or grass yet (unless you count mimicking mama, nibbling on a leaf and looking confused) so they definitely aren't losing hair from rubbing on a dish or hay rack. The third baby, who is nursing off of both mamas, looks fine, it's only the two who are only nursing off only the nubian who look this way.


----------

